# EMT-B Jobs in SOCAL



## MusicMedic (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys, im new to this forum, ive been reading alot of the threads around, and i have done a search, but there dosnt seem to be a thread covering my question (at least i couldnt find it)

Anyways, Im going to be finishing my EMT-B Program next month, ive done a few ride alongs with Doctors and Medix ambulance companies down here in Southern Orange County

Now i have a few questions: With this economy, are alot of Ambulance Companies cutting back alot? How do i find a company that is hiring? do i just submit my application to every single company i can? 

Where can i find a List of Certified Companies for Orange County and San Diego? 

Thanks Soo much!!!


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Nov 25, 2009)

*I personally would put your app. in everyplace that your are willing to drive/work at. I did this and got a call and interview from a company that didn't have a job opening posted! I am awaiting my status call anytime!!!  The market is flooded (or atleast where I am from, small towns, few ambulance dist. that cover a couple of counties!) so I would just apply, apply, apply!*


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 25, 2009)

So you are at Saddleback for EMT? Good program, I went there. In the OC, I would look at Doctor's or Care. Medix just lost a ton of 911 to Care. Also, Care has top notch equipment, and treats their employees like more than a number. I worked there for 2 years before going medic and I really enjoyed it. Doctor's I believe has most of South County 911 but is a smaller company. Steer clear of Lynch and CRA, and also look into ED tech positions. I know you'll hear a lot of apply everywhere, but some of these smaller BLS companies have horrible management and will sour you on the job before long.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2009)

Orange County is a finicky thing. You can get excellent clinical exposure at both 911 and interfacility companies because of how, frankly, screwed up the system is. Since paramedics are only with the fire department, only respond to 911 calls, and nursing homes will essentially call their contracted company for anything short of a cardiac arrest (and I've heard stories of not even then), it is essentially guaranteed that you will see critical medical patients at any company that you work for. The real payoff in terms of exposure for those patients at an IFT company is that you will always be first on scene whereas for the 911 companies you will arrive after the fire department on most calls. 

Saying this, I worked for two years at an OC IFT company and didn't find it too terrible. The trick is to be able to *defend* your actions. If you're told to do something dangerous, refuse and state why. Don't be pompous about it. Don't refuse and not defend your actions. There's a difference between being difficult for the sake of being difficult (which is, arguably, why most EMT-Bs are difficult from a management standpoint) and being "difficult" because of serious concerns. If you can defend your actions even if it's not how the company wants it to be done, then you will normally be OK. Now if you can't professionally disagree with management, you will be walked over and you will absolutely hate your job. Of course most jobs are better if you're viewed as someone who will work with management (even if you aren't jumping when they say jump) instead of someone who is viewed as working against management.


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 26, 2009)

jgmedic said:


> So you are at Saddleback for EMT? Good program, I went there. In the OC, I would look at Doctor's or Care. Medix just lost a ton of 911 to Care. Also, Care has top notch equipment, and treats their employees like more than a number. I worked there for 2 years before going medic and I really enjoyed it. Doctor's I believe has most of South County 911 but is a smaller company. Steer clear of Lynch and CRA, and also look into ED tech positions. I know you'll hear a lot of apply everywhere, but some of these smaller BLS companies have horrible management and will sour you on the job before long.




Yeah im going to Saddleback, i have Paul Gunns and John Cumacero as my teachers, great guys and even better teachers. Yeah i have been hoping to get with eather Doctors or Care. Yeah i have a contact at Medix and i heard they lost almost all of their contracts except Mission Veijo and they are expected to lose that soon. 

Can u be an EMT and work as an ER TECH? or do u have to have a seperate program for that? 

and I Would love to work for the major Companies, but right now with this economy it dosnt seem like any of them are wanting new blood, and if i cant find anything ill pretty much take whatever i can get for the sake of experience


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 26, 2009)

MusicMedic said:


> Yeah i have a contact at Medix and i heard they lost almost all of their contracts except Mission Veijo and they are expected to lose that soon.



I wouldn't be surprised. On one hand, OCFA was being extremely hypocritical by saying that ambulances with multiple continuous 911 districts couldn't deploy and dispatch ambulances in a regional fashion (you know, like how OCFA deploys their resources), however, suing OCFA over it was just, well, stupid. It's never a good idea to bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. On one hand, OCFA was being extremely hypocritical by saying that ambulances with multiple continuous 911 districts couldn't deploy and dispatch ambulances in a regional fashion (you know, like how OCFA deploys their resources), however, suing OCFA over it was just, well, stupid. It's never a good idea to bite the hand that feeds you.



I agree, u think they will end up being a transport company?

what IFT Company did u work for in the OC?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a former Lynch employee.


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I am a former Lynch employee.



where they a good company? did they treat u pretty well? when i was doing my Cllinical at the Saddleback ER, i saw they had some Toughbook Laptops, which were pretty nifty


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 26, 2009)

I left for grad school before they went to electronic charting, so I can't comment about the tough books. Personally, I didn't have much trouble with management, but I'm neither someone who will get pushed around nor someone who slacks off. I can definitely see where people can have problems with management (although, to be honest, management at any company in any field) if they can't/won't defend their actions, stand up for what they know is right, or have a poor work ethic. It's very possible to work with management without selling your soul. To be honest, in my experiences at Lynch and a small ambulance company in Massachusetts, the fault for most labor problems could easily be split equally between management (poor management techniques, walking over employees who let them, etc) and the employees. 

My tips for anyone entering any workforce would be that, first, only you can control your actions. If you know something is wrong, speak up, but speak up earlier than later. As such, take pride in what *you* do regardless of whether you have direct pride in your company. It doesn't matter how dirty, disorganized, or messy any of the other ambulances are as long as *your* ambulance is clean and organized. *You *have direct control *your* ambulance regardless of what standards your company has set. 

Second, if you have any limitations, make it clear from the begining. At both places that I've worked, I made it clear at both interviews that my education came before any employment (and in terms of the Massachusetts company, that I was looking for only about 6-7 months of work). No one likes surprises. As such, I've never been put in a position where I had to choose between work and school because the limitations were clear and nonnegitable. Now be prepared to put your money where your mouth is. If either place would have made me choose between them and school, I would have immediately put in my 2 weeks and still wouldn't have showns up. Similarly, try to work the holidays when you can. 

Third, work *with* management whenever possible. If they want you to come in on a day off and you, for example, have class until 11, offer to come in at noon. It won't go unnoticed, even if not explicitly mentioned to you. 

Finally, what ever you do, *do not* turn any workplace into a "me vs management" situation. It will suck for everyone, but especially you.


----------



## MusicMedic (Nov 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I left for grad school before they went to electronic charting, so I can't comment about the tough books. Personally, I didn't have much trouble with management, but I'm neither someone who will get pushed around nor someone who slacks off. I can definitely see where people can have problems with management (although, to be honest, management at any company in any field) if they can't/won't defend their actions, stand up for what they know is right, or have a poor work ethic. It's very possible to work with management without selling your soul. To be honest, in my experiences at Lynch and a small ambulance company in Massachusetts, the fault for most labor problems could easily be split equally between management (poor management techniques, walking over employees who let them, etc) and the employees.
> 
> My tips for anyone entering any workforce would be that, first, only you can control your actions. If you know something is wrong, speak up, but speak up earlier than later. As such, take pride in what *you* do regardless of whether you have direct pride in your company. It doesn't matter how dirty, disorganized, or messy any of the other ambulances are as long as *your* ambulance is clean and organized. *You *have direct control *your* ambulance regardless of what standards your company has set.
> 
> ...



JPINFV I appreciate all your tips, it is duly noted!

do you have any tips on trying to get into one of these Ambulance companies? or an ER room for that matter?
i again appreciate everyones reply to this thread, it has been well helpful.
This is one community i hope to stick around for a while to.


----------



## yandrew (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, everyone. I've received my emt cert. in the summer. I live in Irvine and I actually have a second interview with Lynch, but I am skeptical because I prefer to work 911 or ER TECH . I heard that CARE and Doctors aren't hiring til next year. Should I maybe hold out for CARE or Doctors? What other 911 companies are in the nearby areas, Long Beach? or near me.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 1, 2009)

Im acutally in Lake Forest, Right next door to Irvine, well honestly id say take what u can get, id rather have a job ad Lynch and get experince then no job at all. Alot of guys jump from one company to the other. 


haha if you dont take the Lynch job ill deff wouldnt mind taking it!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2009)

If all of you South County people are willing to drive all the way up to Lynch, have you looked at applying to Emergency (911 contracts: Brea, Yorba Linda, Placentia, and La Habra)? They aren't that much further up the 57. 



MusicMedic said:


> do you have any tips on trying to get into one of these Ambulance companies? or an ER room for that matter?



Nothing in particular as far as the interview goes. I'd definitely turn in all of the paperwork with the application (cope of drivers license, SS card, EMT-B cert, OC Ambulance Attendant cert, copy of NR card, copy of drivers license record print out, copy of the DOT card (green medical examiner card), and copy of your ambulance drivers certificate) regardless of if they want it at time of interview or time of application.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 1, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> If all of you South County people are willing to drive all the way up to Lynch, have you looked at applying to Emergency (911 contracts: Brea, Yorba Linda, Placentia, and La Habra)? They aren't that much further up the 57.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in particular as far as the interview goes. I'd definitely turn in all of the paperwork with the application (cope of drivers license, SS card, EMT-B cert, OC Ambulance Attendant cert, copy of NR card, copy of drivers license record print out, copy of the DOT card (green medical examiner card), and copy of your ambulance drivers certificate) regardless of if they want it at time of interview or time of application.



oh yeah, once i pass the NREMT test, and get all my paper work in place, im going to apply at every single company in the OC, im willing to travel as far as LA and San deigo Counties, Heck even Riverside. 

Question: For the LA county Expanded scope licence, do you have to take an extra class, or can you just take their test and get the licence?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure. My understanding is that it's a short class that tells you all of the things you can't do in LA County. I've never been certified in LACo, so I'm not sure how it works. Monitoring the OC EMS website, it looks like OC is going to a similar system next year, but the scope of practice for EMT-Bs in OC also just went up drastically compared to what was in place under the old medical director.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 1, 2009)

My good friend used to work at Emergency and he said it was a pretty decent company. Just my opinion, but most of the Lynch employees that I came in contact with were not like JP, but seemed to be burned out or serious Ricky rescue types. I worked for a small BLS company for awhile that was comprised almost exclusively of former Lynch people, that did not do anything to raise my opinion of that place. Not saying you shouldn't take the job, but my experiences with Lynch were nothing short of horrible every time. JP makes a good point about what kind of employee to be and if you don't let that attitude take you down, you'll be ok. I noticed you said you wouldn't mind commuting. My division of AMR just hired a bunch of new EMT's, you might want to look into Riverside division(not mine), but they are a very large division who hires frequently.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 1, 2009)

^

Oh, I'm not going to lie. There are a lot of boobs there. However, what I think get's lost in the shuffle talking about quality and experience and the like is that how you approach work and your work ethic has just as much, if not more, than your coworkers or the reputation of the company.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 2, 2009)

jgmedic said:


> My good friend used to work at Emergency and he said it was a pretty decent company. Just my opinion, but most of the Lynch employees that I came in contact with were not like JP, but seemed to be burned out or serious Ricky rescue types. I worked for a small BLS company for awhile that was comprised almost exclusively of former Lynch people, that did not do anything to raise my opinion of that place. Not saying you shouldn't take the job, but my experiences with Lynch were nothing short of horrible every time. JP makes a good point about what kind of employee to be and if you don't let that attitude take you down, you'll be ok. I noticed you said you wouldn't mind commuting. My division of AMR just hired a bunch of new EMT's, you might want to look into Riverside division(not mine), but they are a very large division who hires frequently.



Oh cool, yeah ill have to look into that
Do you guys need any extra Certs in Riverside? 

Are the Protocols/Scope Of Practice a bit more Expansive since its a bigger county? im guessing the Transport times are longer


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 2, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm not 100% sure. My understanding is that it's a short class that tells you all of the things you can't do in LA County. I've never been certified in LACo, so I'm not sure how it works. Monitoring the OC EMS website, it looks like OC is going to a similar system next year, but the scope of practice for EMT-Bs in OC also just went up drastically compared to what was in place under the old medical director.



I'm almost as far away from SoCal as I can get and still be in the same country, but through the magic of Google, I have discovered a slideshow from the course.  

We're not allowed to transport patients with IVs, so in that sense, LA's scope is expanded as compared to here.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 2, 2009)

In my experience, the vast majority of times IVs are switched to locks prior to transport, even after informing the staff that we could take them with saline running TKO. ...but meh, to each their own.


----------

